# Rummy Roots



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I was given this game and the kids really like it but it's missing a few cards. Is there by any chance someone here who has a partial set? If it has the cards that we're missing I'd be willing to buy it if it's not too much. Thanks!


----------

